# YouTube and Betta Fish



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking on making a YouTube account and making videos on Betta Fish and their care and the truth behind them... What do you guys think?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it's a good idea


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Good idea. Bettas are really cool and people should know how to take care of them. Plus you could show off all your pretty bettas.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. This site really helped me a lot. It's a shame I can't post the link from YouTube to here. I'm gonna do it.  I only have one currently but I'm getting a sorority soon. 

Any ideas on what to post? I already got the basics down such as "Betta Fish Care: Proper Diet" and "Betta Fish Care: Tank Requirements". 

There's gonna be a hurricane here in the east so it might be delayed. :/


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Go for it! It's a lot of fun making videos, I do it for ferret care (like bettas, there are a lot of misconceptions out there)

It helps if you have a script or outline of what you want to say.
Here are some suggestions, they may be a bit redundant.

Tanks- whats appropriate, what isn't
Why feed a variety of foods
Cycling (and why it's hard to cycle small tanks)
Plants, silk vs natural. What are easy live plants
Heating your tank, why it's important
Supplies for your betta
How to do water changes (I've never really seen a vid on this)
How to vacuum gravel
Tail types.

I like to do how-to vids or info vids, and then some just showing off my animals. Good Luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like it but few would listen showing your fish would help convince people and lead people here.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

go for it!

People need a little betta/fish education! It would save alot of bettas IMO, especially if you became really popular. And, i am sure the forum members on here would help you out, i sure know i will!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

If you do this I am so sharing them on my rescue site facebook page and betta awareness day


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

that is what i have done with my youtube account. you might as well do it too because i find it really hard to find other channels that have GOOD info on betta care on them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, I was cleaning some sand. Lol. ^^ I'll ask my dad for the google account! I'll also make a thread that will show you my channel.  And as YouTubers say, "Like and Subscribe!" xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Sorry, I was cleaning some sand. Lol. ^^ I'll ask my dad for the google account! I'll also make a thread that will show you my channel.  And as YouTubers say, "Like and Subscribe!" xD


oh yah how hard was that sand to clean? I heard it was a major pain...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think my water is gonna be cloudy, and I just posted on your profile.  It really is.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ugghh.....i am worried now..

i will check my profile thanks


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I'll sub you for sure


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I may try and upload videos from my Ipod and upload pet care.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I made an account.  Vids will be up by next Sunday. Crap you Sandy. -.-
Oh, and if the sand is cloudy, I just have to clean some more of it with my vaccuum.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

nice cant wait to see more vids about bettas


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it hard to make an account parents may not let me though.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is it hard to make an account parents may not let me though.


Nope it's really easy. I just used my Google account to connect to YouTube.
The worst part is uploading the videos, they can sometimes take a long time


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably the permission is needed. Hey whisk, can you send me a link to your YouTube channel? I'd love to see! Including yours meg, ^^


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Here Ya go! You can tell that I don't use a script when I talk haha, I tend to ramble.

http://www.youtube.com/user/whiskandbowl?feature=guide

Oh and before anyone asks, Yes I know I sound like I'm 12. I'm actually 21


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, you sound mature to me. My favorite is the scruffing one. Leslie is so cute when he yawns. :3


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Nah, you sound mature to me. My favorite is the scruffing one. Leslie is so cute when he yawns. :3


LOL I think I sound weird. (ps...Wesley )

Can't wait to see your betta videos!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol i ramble too. some of mine are just me rambling

http://www.youtube.com/megaredize


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wesley? 0.o What the heck..? Something is wrong with me.  
Lemme see.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You do requests?? I made a YouTube account. I'll subscribe to you!! And I'll send you this freakin' awesome video request.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i do cause im bored half the time lol and cant think of video ideas


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, prepare for the hardest request evah! >


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It seems like so many people on you tube dont know what they are talking about glad you are spreading your info there.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, and I hope a lot of people are going to see.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope a lot of people learn from it.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes I agree, it is a great idea. I've seen some of the other people's Betta Care videos on Youtube :shock: :shake:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me, too! Some get right but others, (Especially "expert"village) are down right wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I totaly agree.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya expert village is pretty bad, some of the tetra care videos are bad also they have one on bettas and its baaaad


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I have a link to one?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't find any of those Tetra Videos. I checked their channel and it wasn't there. -.- Well, I can only make videos when everyone is asleep. They'll be like, "Now you make videos? You're addicted to them!". Sandy is gone, and I didn't lose power!!  The videos would've started earlier this morning, but I had to change my 20 gallon's water due to overdosing. *sigh*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sandy left yesterday here.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I can't find any of those Tetra Videos. I checked their channel and it wasn't there. -.- Well, I can only make videos when everyone is asleep. They'll be like, "Now you make videos? You're addicted to them!". Sandy is gone, and I didn't lose power!!  The videos would've started earlier this morning, but I had to change my 20 gallon's water due to overdosing. *sigh*



ya i dunno where those videos went to, I also tried to look for the tetra ones so i could post link and couldnt find them. maybe they took them off finally. Im glad you didnt lose power


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you I am glad there gone.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 Choco. That way, more people won't fall for their stupid Betta "Care". Thanks, the rain was just heavy. The hurricane earlier this summer was Hurricane Katrina, right? 0.o


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wasnt Katrina 6 years ago?


----------

